

You Can Now Go to College in Germany for Free, No Matter Where You’re From - zvanness
http://www.slate.com/blogs/browbeat/2014/10/10/germany_college_is_free_there_even_for_foreign_students_why.html

======
gamechangr
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8443045](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8443045)

I posted a similar story that might interest you.

I understand that you have to learn German right?

